# Carrier Weathermaker 8000TS Draft Inducer Motor ... failing?!



## wkd (May 17, 2013)

Hi All, 

I have a Carrier Weathermaker 8000TS (no idea if this is a quality unit - was here when I bought the house - wouldn't mind peoples opinion on that either) and I think the draft inducer motor might be failing ? The unit had been squealing (a sound similar to a car's fan belt squeal) intermittantly for the past few weeks. Had a neighbors friend look at it (hvac guy), he told me it was the draft inducer fan and then he hit it with some wd-40, which quieted it down, all was good and he left. Now the sound it back and its combined with what sounds like rattling ... sounds like something is getting kicked around in there.

What I'm talking looks like the black fan in this picture (not my unit-just linked to a picture I found while searching on this site):

http://www.diychatroom.com/attachme...at-out-air-blowing-img00393-20120108-1555.jpg

Concerned this might be on the point of failing ... This seems to be attached with three screws thru rubber bumpers and seems like something I can DIY easily enough. Looking for confirmation that this can indeed be DIY'ed. 

If so, can anyone please confirm the part number.

From what I've googled, it looks like it might be this: Furnace Draft Inducer Motor - 326628-761. Looks like there is quite a variation in price ($272 to $331)

https://www.appliancezone.com/ShowProduct.aspx?ID=97181&gclid=CNzXj82J28MCFUMvgQodwp0AGw

http://www.hvacpartsoutlet.com/Carr...628-761.aspx?gclid=CNSE1s6N28MCFQNk7Aodcx4ANQ

Is anyone reading this from NJ and can recommend a supplier in the Northern NJ area (Morris County area) so I can do this asap? 

Thanks!

wkd.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Neighbors friend could tell you the actual part number from the full model number of the furnace. Might be willing to get it for you at 10% above wholesale cost.


----------



## wkd (May 17, 2013)

beenthere - thanks for your response.

I'd rather not go the neighbor's friend route again as I don't want to impose.

As for the part number, I actually got it off the unit - I don't know why I wrote that in my original post - I'll blame that on being tired.

I'm just looking for confirmation that, given the (progressively worse) sounds its making, the inducer motor is on its way out. I've got a second unit and that one is quiet. Also just looking for confirmation that this part is able to be DIY'ed.

There seems to be the option to buy just the inducer motor for about $100 or buy the whole unit (squirrel cage, etc) ... for around $300. Are the parts easy enough to swap out with standard tools or should I just suck it up and buy the complete unit?

Thanks, 

wkd.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Buy the complete unit. The squirrel cage wheel will be seized on and VERY difficult to remove. They are also VERY easy to bend and get off balance. Those units run very hot and fast ( over 3000 rpm ) so they wear out. Not hard to change but I would get a tube of Permatex RTV high temp silicone to stick the gaskets on with first. Auto parts store have it.

Try americanhvacparts.com and supplyhouse.com

I think supplyhouse has better prices than a lot of the net dealers.


----------



## wkd (May 17, 2013)

Hi Yuri, 

Thanks for the quick answer! I'll check out the links you've mentioned and thanks for the heads up on the Permatex.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Yur Welcome


----------



## wkd (May 17, 2013)

I'm wondering if anyone can confirm which part I really need? The one supply house I know sells to the public doesn't carry Carrier so they couldn't help me and the local Carrier place won't sell to the public, leaving me ordering off the interwebs.

The carrier p/n on the motor itself is: HC21ZE127A but that only pulls up the motor, not the complete assembly.

I've found two references: 326628-761 and 326628-763. I'm just wondering if the -763 superceeds the 761 or ... that the two are completely different and do not interchange. 

Can anyone clarify that? 

thanks!


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

those 2 sites I gave you are BIG companies so they should be able to look it up for you. You can order the motor and wheel and if necessary take a hacksaw and cut the shaft off the old one. I do it that way. Carrier numbers keep changing and only a dealer can figure them out.

It is better to get the whole assembly as those rubber grommets get torn or damaged and they don't sell them seperate (or they are very hard to source). I save a few which I salvage but getting them is difficult.

when ordering Carrier stuff you need the complete model and serial # AND the series # which is next to it.


----------



## wkd (May 17, 2013)

yuri said:


> those 2 sites I gave you are BIG companies so they should be able to look it up for you. You can order the motor and wheel and if necessary take a hacksaw and cut the shaft off the old one. I do it that way. Carrier numbers keep changing and only a dealer can figure them out.
> 
> It is better to get the whole assembly as those rubber grommets get torn or damaged and they don't sell them seperate (or they are very hard to source). I save a few which I salvage but getting them is difficult.
> 
> when ordering Carrier stuff you need the complete model and serial # AND the series # which is next to it.


Yuri, once again, thanks!

I didn't have the serial number with me at work. I came home, tried to fire it up and got a 32 error code. Turned it off, waited a few minutes and tried again and its been working but I guess that part is going to fail sooner than I thought. I've gotta order this part asap!

-wkd.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Try finding blower part # here:
www.fasco.com
distribution--> download fasco product catalog
start on page 51?
try to find the "A..." part # for whole unit

Mine unit had a cage inside made of plastic. Could not repair cage alone. Had a finite life of about 5 years. Replaced whole unit twice but found just the cage at a much lower price and then had a standby, refurbished by me unit for when next emergency repair would pop up.

Got my parts at www.cshincorporated.com

Good luck / stay warm

see my old responses if you have time.


----------



## wkd (May 17, 2013)

I thought I wold close out this thread by thanking everyone that posted/helped me fix my furnace.

In the end I got lucky and managed to source the part locally, though it cost me over $100 more than I would have paid for it online. But it being Friday the 13th, the motor decided to seize and that was that. All the online places could only guarantee delivery for Monday (even with overnight delivery) not great when this weekend's weather is supposed to be glacial!

If it can help anyone in the future, I have a carrier weathermaker 8000ts, product 58CTA110---10122, model 58CTA110-22, series 100. The draft induction assembly ended up being p/n 326628-763.

It took no more than 15 mins to replace.

thanks!


----------

